
Reinforcement Learning Course by David Silver (lead Programmer for AlphaGo) - magoghm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pWv7GOvuf0&list=PL5X3mDkKaJrL42i_jhE4N-p6E2Ol62Ofa
======
phodo
For reference, here are the books mentioned in the course:

Reinforcement Learning: An Introduction, by Richard S. Sutton and Andrew G.
Barto

[https://webdocs.cs.ualberta.ca/~sutton/book/ebook/the-
book.h...](https://webdocs.cs.ualberta.ca/~sutton/book/ebook/the-book.html)

Algorithms for Reinforcement Learning, by Csaba Szepesvari

[http://www.ualberta.ca/~szepesva/papers/RLAlgsInMDPs.pdf](http://www.ualberta.ca/~szepesva/papers/RLAlgsInMDPs.pdf)

edit: added other book

